# Hutch painting



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I've only had my hutch a year but the guinea pigs have really gone to town on it, I was thinking about maybe painting it but the parts that are tatty/messy are on the inside and I was wondering if it was safe to paint the inside . If so is there any paint you would recommend? I'd like one that comes in several different colours to make the hutch look awesome but if not that's fine xP

Edit: Oops wrong section but still as it's about hutches I guess it's okay


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I always painted in the inside of mine white, either using eggshell, emulsion (less durable) or acrylic paint. It looks very smart and clean, and bright, and if you renew it every year it hides the chew marks.

The outside, for my previous hutches, was always blue - either blue wood preserver or blue eggshell/acrylic.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I always use Cuprinol - it's pet safe, doesn't have to be plain old brown either they do a range called "garden shades" which have some really interesting colours


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Cuprinol garden shades


----------

